# can two male budgies live together



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

hey,

i have one male budgie and i worry about him getting lonely. can i go and get another male and them both live together in the same cage?

i let my budgie fly round my bedroom all day and he puts him self back in his cage when he wants so this would be what id do with them both


----------



## falkirk09 (Jul 31, 2009)

katie harris said:


> hey,
> 
> i have one male budgie and i worry about him getting lonely. can i go and get another male and them both live together in the same cage?
> 
> i let my budgie fly round my bedroom all day and he puts him self back in his cage when he wants so this would be what id do with them both


Personly i wouldnt get another for him, i had a male, out all day, we could handle him, play with him, and he could say loads of words, even copyed adverts of the tv. wolf whisted it was amazing what he could do.
he was like a human friend.
sadly he passed away 10 days ago of old age so in my appion, dont get another cause he not need you as a conpanion. give him plenty attention when your home and he become your best friend
but its up to you.
have fun with your wee budgie. ( R.i.p wee lennon, miss ur wee songs n talk)


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm no expert and could be wrong. But when I looked into getting a budgie most of what I read said they do better with company and are social. So probably would be good for it to have a friend. Not sure on the whole introducing a budgie to a budgie that has been living alone thing so dont rush out and buy another until somebody with more experience advises you.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I would say to get another one. We have budgies and they are much happier in a group. We have poorly/disabled ones that live alone but are next to the others. Sadly, if one becomes sick then they are put in with the single ones and they quite happily bond and seem to enjoy preening one another etc. Obviously we don't add severely ill ones they are removed to their own much smaller cages.

We don't have any problems of males not bonding with another male.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Iv never had a problem of a male bonding with another male. However i would make sure 100% the one you have is male 1st. Have you got a photo that shows the area above the beak.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have 9 budgies and 2 of them are caged together both males and they have bonded very well, i also have a hen and cock housed together and they also get on very well, they are very sociable creatures and do benefit from having a companion.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

martyb said:


> I have 9 budgies and 2 of them are caged together both males and they have bonded very well, i also have a hen and cock housed together and they also get on very well, they are very sociable creatures and do benefit from having a companion.


Yup they do which is why they bond with people so well. However iv had a cage of 20 birds with them all bonded to me so having another bird in with him wont stop him bonding with you. It will also make the other bird feel more secure seeing that you arent going to hurt him


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

falkirk09 said:


> Personly i wouldnt get another for him, i had a male, out all day, we could handle him, play with him, and he could say loads of words, even copyed adverts of the tv. wolf whisted it was amazing what he could do.
> he was like a human friend.
> sadly he passed away 10 days ago of old age so in my appion, dont get another cause he not need you as a conpanion. give him plenty attention when your home and he become your best friend
> but its up to you.
> have fun with your wee budgie. ( R.i.p wee lennon, miss ur wee songs n talk)


There are certainly exceptions to the rule, but depriving a Budgie (or any animal) of company of it's own kind just because it may lose it's bond with it's owner is a pretty selfish reason to advise the OP against getting a second bird IMO. Im not meaning to sound harsh or argumentative BTW. Sorry to hear of your loss, RIP lil bird.


----------



## cp1987 (Jun 8, 2010)

yes, after my bf's grandad died we took on his budgie, it was quite old and had always lived on his own, he had a mirror in his cage which he was always sat next to face to face, so we decided to get him a friend, so bought one thinking it was female but turnt out male but we had no problems and they got on fine and the budgie was alot happier with company of his own kind


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At the sanctuary we take ex cage birds(inc budgies) and integrate them into our aviaries, the males all love each other and the females spend most of their days arguing :roll:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> At the sanctuary we take ex cage birds(inc budgies) and integrate them into our aviaries, the males all love each other and the females spend most of their days arguing :roll:


Sounds about right XD


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Also from time to time you will encounter horny males that will hump anything given a chance lol. I had 2 male budgies who were infatuated with each other and i was convinced they were gay. Everytime i paired one of them with a female i never got any results lol. They did everything together hehe


----------

